

Carl Sagan: The Frailty of Knowledge - rblion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhbOfyF_tMc&feature=relmfu

======
rblion
Respect to Hypatia, a woman whose wasn't afraid to talk science with men.

Respect to Aristarchus, an ancient scientist aware of the Earth's orbit around
the Sun.

